

Ask HN: Best resource to understand data structures and algorithms? - vishalzone2002


======
stevenspasbo
[https://www.coursera.org/course/algs4partI](https://www.coursera.org/course/algs4partI)
[https://www.coursera.org/course/aofa](https://www.coursera.org/course/aofa)

The two books that helped me the most were:

Algorithms, 4th Edition by Robert Sedgewick. Material:
[http://algs4.cs.princeton.edu/home/](http://algs4.cs.princeton.edu/home/)

and Data Structures and Algorithms in Java, 2nd Edition by Robert Lafore

Both are in java.

